# fet then sleep orgasm



## gingerline (May 4, 2010)

Hi All,


I had a fet last tues and last night while asleep i had an orgasm.  This has never happened to me before and i wondered if it was a sign of pregnancy?  Its only 5 days since fet though.


Has anyone heard of anything like this?


Hope you ladies are all well


Gingerline


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hi

welcome to fertility friends

I havent had a FET but i did have a similar experience during my 2ww about day 7 from memory (have never shared that!) and i got a BFP and my DS is upstairs

I am not sure if it was connected to the BFP but on day 5 it could be implantation beginning to occur i guess

wishing you a BFP

Em


----------



## gingerline (May 4, 2010)

Hi Em


Thanks for the feedback, everything crossed. xxx


Gingerline


----------



## *ALF* (May 17, 2005)

Hi

Happened to me a couple of times during by 2WW and in the early weeks of pregnancy and it only ever happened in my succesful cycle - sounds like could be a positive sign.

All the best


----------



## gingerline (May 4, 2010)

Hey


I'm trying not to get my hopes up but this is our 3rd attempt and its never happened before.


Thanks for sharing that with me


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Gingerline  I had a few this time round    couldnt help it lol , did me no harm   
think when you cant have it , you want it more , Dh just said at least your getting some      
try not to read in to things youll drive yourself nuts 
wishing you all the luck in the world hun


----------



## Shiz (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi 
This happened to me twice in 2WW and a couple times in the early weeks, I'm now 25 weeks pregnant with Twins 
All the best   

Shiz


----------



## laurenelhall (Jan 3, 2007)

this happened to me last night (blush).  I had fet and had 3 day transfer on tuesday so on 4/5dpt! I really hope it has something to do with implant as i have never had it before and worried i may be due on tomorrow as its day 31 of cycle and usually come on either 27 days or 31 days! Heres to    x


----------



## gingerline (May 4, 2010)

fingers crossed that we've both implanted then. x


----------



## Moomin Baby (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi

I don't want to raise any hopes too high but I also had orgasms in my 2ww and am now six weeks pregnant    I had one each week. My DH was very jealous and thought i was going crazy   .

We did a search on FF on orgasms and found a topic in the Voting Room. Hopefully you will find it interesting too.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Take care

Hel
x


----------



## butsy (Sep 25, 2008)

hi all,

I had that too!  Didn't realise it was so common.  now I don't feel so odd.  Currently on 2ww, but I've had it before when AF is due and not been PG, so really don't know.

B x


----------



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi all,

I woke up early hours yesterday morning having one, which was the day after ET, glad im not the only one, fort I was   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't believe I've just seen this post! Thought I was the only weirdo that this happens too! I am on day 6 after a 3 day transfer and have an 2 of these night time pleasures over the past few nights. I am overjoyed to find that it might be a symptom but will keep a lid on it for now as mustn't get too excited... I have had these before usually before af is due like someone else mentioned and thought it was due to a rise in hormones but i'm still a week away from otd. Time will tell!


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

louisoscar i believe it is a good sign , and i am still having them , there driving me insane       Good luck hun


----------



## BUBBA2 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi all,

I am on my 2 ww, and have vividly had two nights of orgsams!!! I love this thread as a realise I am not the only one!!!

Good luck to you all in your 2 ww and I hope its our lucky sign!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimjam183 (Sep 21, 2010)

So glad ive seen this thread. I had et on 6th and the sleep O happened to me last Thurs night. OTD is 22 Nov. Was really concerned as the clinic had said no hanky panky in 2ww! I thought I'd scuppered my chances! 
It has once happenen to me b4 af. So not sure if it's a sign of bfp's to come, but am glad that some of u have had bfp's and that having a sleep O won't scupper our chances!

Fingers crossed ladies!


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

How funny!!     Ive just found this thread and had one myself but wouldn't have told anyone until I read this.  I woke up from it and it was when I was still quite sore after ET.  I sooooo hope its a good sign


----------

